# need help - oil separating



## MzMolly65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi all,

For those of you that know me from my first batch of "paste" 

link to thread http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=40588

.. I'm trying a second batch of the same soap.  

For some reason this batch is separating.  Every time I stop stirring it looks like curdled milk and the water rises to the top, while the oil sits on the bottom.  It looks icky and I could use some thoughts.

The changes in this batch compared to the first ..

500 gr oil, first batch was only 300g
I used euchalyptus "tea" .. steeped leaves in hot water until had tea and used that for my water
added euchalyptus EO at 3% of oil weight (15g)

I added the EO to the oil, heated in crock .. added lye water.  

Last time it traced fairly quick and then we moved on .. this time it hasn't traced and is doing the separation thing.  Going back to the pot to keep stirring and will check in for any advice you all might have.

Thanks
Molly


----------



## lsg (Dec 27, 2013)

Are you using a stick blender?


----------



## MzMolly65 (Dec 27, 2013)

lsg said:


> Are you using a stick blender?



Yes, well started out with one but don't want to burn it out so now I'm alternating between a stick blend and hand stir.

It seems to be doing something .. it's still wanting to separate but not as much.  I think it will work itself out with time in the pot.


----------

